# Dead Dog Beach



## jaguarundi (Oct 7, 2011)

http://www.vetstreet.com/our-pet-ex...the-woman-behind-the-sato-project?WT.z_mod=RP

Puerto Rico has over 150,000 stray dogs, most of which were dumped/abused/neglected/abandoned. Kids there torture puppies for recreation.

Has anyone else been following this issue? Or has anyone experienced this firsthand? It's just horrific that dogs have to live (and die) in such conditions. It's simply not okay. I want to spread the word and I want to help. Not sure how though.


----------

